# New semi-finished corpse



## Ryan Wern (Dec 3, 2009)

This will be my door greater so to speak. The frame is 1/2'' pvc. The ribs are made of drip line tubing. It's all covered in those stretchy spider webs soaked in latex and stained with Minwax cherry wood stain. Keep in mind that the shape might look funny, but the pvc sides won't show once he's dressed. Only the rib cage will show through the shirt and jacket in places. The sides are only for rigidity. The hands are my first ever shot at making these things. Too bad the latex wasn't dry enough for me to stain them before I took the pictures. I will add some fingernails to the hands eventually.
The head is a hacked Gemmy skull and he says a few different spiels I made up with Audacity. Do you think I should add some "flesh" to the head or leave it the way it is? I was also thinking of adding a light to the inside of the rib cage, maybe a red or green one. He will be placed in my toe pincher coffin that will be sitting upright at the entrance of the haunt. Let me know what you think!:zombie:


----------



## pagan (Sep 9, 2009)

Looks nice.. I think he'll look great when you dress him up.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

I hadn't though of using clear wrap for skin. But that is looking good.


----------



## RavenLunatic (Jan 3, 2006)

started to reply to the other one, but this one seems to be the one with the replies. very unique take on the corpse, cool . yes, I think the head could use a little fleshing out with the spiderwebs.


----------



## Ryan Wern (Dec 3, 2009)

The Watcher said:


> I hadn't though of using clear wrap for skin. But that is looking good.


The skin is just stretchy spider webs. I see what you were looking at in the pics, I think it was an illusion caused by some spider webs I missed with the latex. Like I said, I still have a little work to do. Thanks for the comment!


----------



## Ryan Wern (Dec 3, 2009)

What do you guys think of the hands so far? It's my first time making them. They are made of cardboard, coat hangers, masking tape, and of course latex.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I like the elongated skinny fingers on the hand. It gives them a creepier look.


----------



## Ryan Wern (Dec 3, 2009)

*Corpse in progress (NEW PICS)*

Made more progress today on this guy. Stole the corpsing-the-head-with-liquid nails idea from someone else, and it works great. I was concerned with the brush marks the chip brush left in the liquid nails, but after you paint (or stain it in my case) it looks fine. The zip tie on the head is only temporary. I wanted to get the head going while I worked on other stuff. Let me know what you think. I'm puting him in a toe-pincher coffin. The coffin lid will cover up his lower half, so you'll only see him from the torso up. I want to highlight his face, so I think I'll have him holding a tealight candle to his face. What kind of shirt should he wear? Let me know what you think.

PS- I know the head is a few shades lighter than the body. Must be the difference in materials the stain was applied to. Oh, well. His body with be mostly covered by a shirt.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Nice work Ryan, I think he will look great as your greeter. I would put a fancy suit shirt on him and age it. I think you did a very good job on the hands.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

He's shaping up beautifully, Ryan.


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Nice work Ryan, I agree with Kprimm, he would look cool in a suit as a greeter!!


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

I can see it now that you told me. But The refection sure had the look. It is coming along very nicely.


----------



## Ryan Wern (Dec 3, 2009)

Thanks guys, I appreciate the feedback. I'm going to hit the thrift store next weekend and find a shirt and jacket for him. I got him in the coffin (without the head right now, it's still drying) and attached a reindeer motor to his "back bone" so he leans in and out of the coffin. I thought a little motion would add some life, er death, er.......you get it. I'll post more pics next weekend. By the way, I also completed my new and improved drop panel today and made some flickering pvc candles. Things are coming along nicely for me this year and I hope they are for you all too.


----------



## Ripper (Jul 24, 2010)

Very nice work! (I am looking forward to more pics)


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Your progress on this guy looks great. Very nice job on the hands!


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Looking great!! I also love the hands! Can't wait to see him in action!


----------



## Ripper (Jul 24, 2010)

Beautiful job, man! (you SHOULD be proud!)


----------



## Ryan Wern (Dec 3, 2009)

*Progress on corpse*

Here he is in his almost finished state. He cost me about $10.00 to build. I was hoping to have the left hand attached for the new pics but it's still too tacky. The hand that is missing will be holding a flickering tealight candle. There are some minor flaws but for the most part I'm happy with how he turned out. You can kinda see from the pics how he leans out of the coffin. I used a deer motor for this. I'll try to attach a video too


----------



## Ryan Wern (Dec 3, 2009)

*Corpse video*

Attempt at showing you all a video of this thing. Hope it works. Sorry about the poor quality and crappy camera work, hope it doesn't make you car sick. I'm happy with this for what I spent on it.

HPIM0507.mp4 video by r_wern - Photobucket


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Shoot, I'd be happy if I built something like that for only $10

Movement is really smooth, love the long fingered hand, and the corpsy finish on the skull is great.


----------



## Ryan Wern (Dec 3, 2009)

I'd be happy to post a how-to if anyone wants to try this. It's super easy and dirt cheap. All you need is a Gemmy talking skull and the rest is made of stuff I had around the house


----------



## Nevergoback (Oct 2, 2009)

Oooo, I have a couple of talking skulls, a tutorial or just pictures of how you put it together would be fabulous.


----------



## Ryan Wern (Dec 3, 2009)

*Pics with the tea light candle CREEPY*

Ya they are blurry, but oh well, this is what he looks like at night


----------

